# Fans always running full blast from each boot



## Tonydankblazer69 (Dec 5, 2020)

A couple of days ago I turned my pc on and all of the fans were at full blast. My fan expert Asus software tells me the fans are all running at the speed they should be. Unless I restart into the BIOS and retune the fans through the QFAN control, I cannot get my fans to run at what they say they are and what they should be running at. The change I've made since this problem has occured is I have installed the artic freezer II 360 aio into my pc. It shows up as a CPU fan in the QFAN control is one thing odd I've noticed and it also is showing that it is controlling the radiator fans through DC and not PWM. just 2 small things that may be contributing to the issue. Any posts I find are about fan speeds being loud at boot and not my issue so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## wajeehshah (Dec 7, 2020)

sa


Tonydankblazer69 said:


> A couple of days ago I turned my pc on and all of the fans were at full blast. My fan expert Asus software tells me the fans are all running at the speed they should be. Unless I restart into the BIOS and retune the fans through the QFAN control, I cannot get my fans to run at what they say they are and what they should be running at. The change I've made since this problem has occured is I have installed the artic freezer II 360 aio into my pc. It shows up as a CPU fan in the QFAN control is one thing odd I've noticed and it also is showing that it is controlling the radiator fans through DC and not PWM. just 2 small things that may be contributing to the issue. Any posts I find are about fan speeds being loud at boot and not my issue so any help would be appreciated!


same issue.


----------



## Tonydankblazer69 (Dec 5, 2020)

wajeehshah said:


> sa
> 
> same issue
> 
> ...





wajeehshah said:


> sa
> 
> same issue.


So far I've pinned it down to the fact that my BIOS keeps thinking that my AIO is a an air cooler and automatically setting it to a high RPM everytime I boot even tho I've changed it in the settings. I'm sure I put the fan header in the AIO slot on my MOBO but Im gonna have a closer look today


----------



## Tonydankblazer69 (Dec 5, 2020)

I've switched it to CPU fan header, that was the issue. Seems crazy to me that I need to put it in that header. This was the only thing I didn't check as I thought it was obvious. But I just read that the AIO header is designed to run at 100% all the time despite the 4pins so this all makes sense to me now. Guess I should've checked this part because Arctic specifically tell you to put it in the CPU header.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you solved, but please read this: https://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184


----------

